# feeder snails



## yoruyongbpei (Sep 3, 2013)

I really hope this is not violating any rules i am very sorry i am new.
But i had a question for the sake of my new Schneider Skink. I was hoping to feeding him a snail or two ever once in awhile and I wanted to actually start my own little feeder colony of them. Now If I were to caught to snails in the wild, *now to be clear these wild caught snails will not be used in by any means for feeding, and I use these snails to breed a number of eggs and release those wild caught snail*, Will it be safe for me to use those eggs to start a colony of feeder snails?


----------



## jward (Jul 3, 2011)

get a couple of giant african land snails they lay up to 100 eggs a time and the babies would be good feeder snails


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

yoruyongbpei said:


> I really hope this is not violating any rules i am very sorry i am new.
> But i had a question for the sake of my new Schneider Skink. I was hoping to feeding him a snail or two ever once in awhile and I wanted to actually start my own little feeder colony of them. Now If I were to caught to snails in the wild, *now to be clear these wild caught snails will not be used in by any means for feeding, and I use these snails to breed a number of eggs and release those wild caught snail*, Will it be safe for me to use those eggs to start a colony of feeder snails?


Yes, it should be safe.


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah should be safe.. I used to use the striped one's? Not sure of they're name... My turtles loved them... Should start again really.. Have you started yet??

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mike h (Sep 15, 2007)

wild caught snails are fine to feed or eat yourself if you fancy them, basically purge for a week or so before feeding, eating.


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

Snails can be a host in the life cycle of certain parasites. Other animals can therefore catch parasites from them. Certainly dogs can if they eat them. But if you grow on the baby snails from wild snails they should be safe.


----------

